# Hunting closed wma roads legal?



## slayer205 (Apr 10, 2017)

So if a wma road is poated "closed to vehicle access" am I legally able to hunt from that road or does the 50 yard law apply?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, if the road is closed to vehicular access you can have a loaded weapon on and hunt from said road.


----------



## slayer205 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 10, 2017)

No doubt.......keep an eye out for older overgrown logging rds and firebreak type roads/trails that come off of gated roads too. Sometimes you can find quiet traversing in really nice pine thickets etc........hunt on brother, hunt on


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jul 8, 2017)

Is the same legal for National Forest Roads? Someone told me once that there were different laws for having a loaded gun on closed roads on National Forests, 50 yard rule applies. Is this true?


----------



## one hogman (Jul 8, 2017)

slayer205 said:


> So if a wma road is poated "closed to vehicle access" am I legally able to hunt from that road or does the 50 yard law apply?



I would call DNR law enforcement and gett a Ranger by name, before I did that, too many armchair lawyers on here, just sayin.


----------



## kiltman (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, it's legal to hunt from a closed WMA road.  If the gate is open then no.  My local WMA has most of it's gates closed year round.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 9, 2017)

one hogman said:


> I would call DNR law enforcement and gett a Ranger by name, before I did that, too many armchair lawyers on here, just sayin.



Or you can just read the regs


----------

